# upgrade or start over?



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

hey you guys. i have a question. i currently have a older traxxas electric rustler that needs a lot of overhauling done to it. i would like to have something to bash around my house once the snow out here melts and the weather warms up. do you think i should put the money into upgrading it, and if so what should i do to it, or should i buy something new to run, and if so what should i buy? i am on a tighter budget so cost is a factor but im not looking to go super cheap. thanks for the help.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

IMO it is always cheaper to buy new than upgrade a worn out kit. There is nothing wrong with keeping an older car running, but you need to figure out what your break point for upgrade/repair cost is. If you end up spending over 1/2 the cost of a new car just to fix some parts on the old car, then I'd consider buying a new kit and using the old kit for parts. Another option is to sell off the old kit and use the money to buy a new kit.

I've spent more than my fair share of cash upgrading/fixing old cars and I always spend too much money to get them back to "like new" condition. I do tend to put too much money into my repairs, but you'd be surprised how quickly the cost of all those little parts adds up to.


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

ya i just dont know whether to upgrade the car i have right now or buy something else. is brushless worth the extra money as well?


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

If you can afford to get something new, that's what I would do.
Keep your Rustler around though. The Rustler tranny is a very popular part to use for a Rock Crawler.

Brushless is definitely worth the extra money. You could bash around the house for a long time before you'd have to even think about motor maintenance.


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

any ideas on something to get? id prefer to stay electric if i can. thanks for the help.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

For playing around the yard I would stick with a truck. You could pick up a good Losi truck and be set for a long time. They go through the grass better. If your running on an asphalt driveway or in the street a touring car would be cool.

As far as the brushless setup goes... a Novak SS+ and a 4300 or 5800 would give you plenty of rip and runtime.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer (Oct 11, 2004)

Here is the Losi RTR brushless kit - http://www.teamlosi.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=LOSA0096. It should retail for under $400 and includes a decent transmitter.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Get the best you can afford.*

If you are looking to just bash. Look for a used Emaxx. That is your best bang for the buck!!


----------



## badassrevo (May 8, 2006)

The Losi Brushless XXXT RTR is a really good deal.


----------



## lowdoughracer (Jul 12, 2005)

any other ideas that might be a little cheaper?


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Again, it depends on how you want to run it. If you liked the Rusty a used Losi might work for you. if you want something a bit more "fun" how about a Stampede. Same concept as the Rusty but with larger wheels and more ground clearance. 

There are a lot of good used trucks out there for cheap money. However, if you change brands (from Traxxas to Losi, as an example) then the parts wont fit. Getting a used Rusty would give you all the bits from the old one for when you break things.

The Losi will run circles around even a new Rusty. Especially with the brushless in it!


----------



## logan (Jan 4, 2007)

Go with a Traxxas Stampede Xl5.... There Very Very durable and are long lasting..

Great for bashing and still very fast


----------

